# 91065 Breath Hydrogen Test



## allysaron (Jun 19, 2012)

My GI doc is billing this in office, but lately we are seeing more Medicare denials for dx.  We used to get paid using dx 271.2 or 271.3.  I tried searching Medicare for LCD, but there is none.  How can I find out what dx codes are payable by Medicare and Commercial carriers?  Thanks!


----------



## blathrop19@gmail.com (Jun 20, 2012)

I know that my doctors have always done this with 787.3 (gas/bloating) and we haven't had any trouble with payment. This may not be the same reason your docs are doing it, but I haven't had many denials with that DX.

Bob


----------



## allysaron (Jun 20, 2012)

Medicare does not like 787.3 for 91065, but we use that primary for commercial carriers.


----------

